# Bugatti Veyron on Top Gear within 6 weeks :)



## El Mariachi (Dec 21, 2000)

In the preview video of the next 6 weeks of Top Gear Jeremy is going to drive a nice black/purple-ish Bugatti.
This should be good


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

*Re: Bugatti Veyron on Top Gear within 6 weeks  (El Mariachi)*

I hope it's this week


----------



## reflexboosted (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Bugatti Veyron on Top Gear within 6 weeks  (VWinA)*

too bad its not very fast...


----------



## El Mariachi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Bugatti Veyron on Top Gear within 6 weeks  (reflexboosted)*

Next week it comes.
I taped the preview video of it 7 minutes ago. I already digitized it










_Modified by El Mariachi at 7:04 AM 12-5-2005_


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

*Re: Bugatti Veyron on Top Gear within 6 weeks  (El Mariachi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Mariachi* »_Next week it comes.
I taped the preview video of it 7 minutes ago. I already digitized it









_Modified by El Mariachi at 7:04 AM 12-5-2005_

Just saw the top gear episode #4 tonight with the preview. 
So... It is next week now! (will give me some time to save up... right...)


----------



## plangston (Feb 14, 2005)

what channel normally has top gear (i think i've caught it on tlc a time or two) and what time should i expect it


----------



## El Mariachi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (plangston)*

BBC2 at 8pm London time







(is that GMT?!)
and on tuesday BBC2


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (El Mariachi)*

You won't find this on American TV or Cable...apparently we are not sophicated or grown up enough to understand it or the American broadcasters think we are simply so content with Pimp my Ride, NASCAR (barf) and My Classic Car that we couldn't be bothered with a true "in your face" automotive classic like Top Gear.







<IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://vwvortex.rely.net/zeroforum_graphics/mad.gif" BORDER="0">








There is however a loophole to all this automitove censorship:
I downloaded it from mininova








http://www.mininova.org/tor/174966
You'll need Bitlord or equivilent to download the torrent
http://www.bitlord.com/.
This is absolutely THE BEST Top Gear episode of all time...and I have downloaded every one (not the lame Discovery Channel ones) and seen each at least 4 times.















That Bugatti is F****** AWESOME!!!!!!
Ok, gotta catch my breath........................................................
Seriously tho' Jeremy said that EACH Veyron cost nearly 5million pounds to make and VW are selling them for less than 1 mil.
Apparently it was a enginering exercise in what CAN be done.
He also said this will be the greatest supercar in "our" lifetime....
I truly believe him!!!!
You gotta see it to believe it.











_Modified by Sirocco at 1:43 PM 1-8-2006_


----------



## ADDO (Oct 28, 2004)

I seen it last night.
Oh my god!!!!
The Bugatti Veyron is amazing. Its a dream car in every sense of the word, Jermey said its the best car he'll ever drive because nothing not nothing will ever get close to it.
If you raced it against a Mc Claren F1 you could wait until the Mc Claren f1 hit 100mph before starting the Veyron and the Veyron would still beat it to 200mph. this car is light years ahead of anything. Its been compared to engineering masterpieces such as the concord ect...


----------



## El Mariachi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (ADDO)*

This episode was a bummer. It was just a show case.
I was hoping the Stig would rough it up on the track. That didn't happen


----------



## BMWZ4Google (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Bugatti Veyron on Top Gear within 6 weeks  (El Mariachi)*

hi i am new in this forum 
i thought the Epidsode was amazing, as i am sure most people in Brittian did! the buggatti is an amazing car







it was eye opening
happy christmas to all






















BMWZ4Google.


----------



## mand (Jul 27, 2005)

SOMEBODY ANYBODY PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE POST A LINK OR SOMETHING TO THIS EPISODE OR MSN ME AND SEND IT OR EMAIL, [email protected], i can't watch it cause im not from England, im in Canada


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (mand)*

Mand,
It is on mininova.org
http://www.mininova.org/tor/174930
or
http://www.mininova.org/tor/174966
You will need something like Bitlord to download it....see my first post for details.


----------



## dstopsky (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (ADDO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ADDO* »_If you raced it against a Mc Claren F1 you could wait until the Mc Claren f1 hit 100mph before starting the Veyron and the Veyron would still beat it to 200mph.

Sorry, but that's inaccurate, sort of. The Veyron could let the F1 reach 100mph before taking off and still beat it, however, it could also let the F1 reach 120mph and still beat it.
This car is nothing short of pure brilliance. I want it to have my babies.


_Modified by dstopsky at 10:57 PM 12-13-2005_


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (El Mariachi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Mariachi* »_This episode was a bummer. It was just a show case.
I was hoping the Stig would rough it up on the track. That didn't happen









i was waiting for the track time the entire show... u know it would demolish any records they have... maybe they are scared of breaking something... i would be!


----------



## canadian_mkv (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (mand)*

you can also find a link on http://www.finalgear.com, it also has fifth gear downloads too.


----------



## Half Pint (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (canadian_mkv)*

i enjoyed it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## razor14789 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've downloaded the topgear vid using utorrent, but I can't seem to watch it, I've tried Windows Media Player and RealOne.
What are you guys watching it from?


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (razor14789)*

try downloading the klite codec pack


----------



## Half Pint (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (GotEuroCorrado)*

I've already got it burned on a dvd so i can watch it in the car


----------



## dinrough (Jul 19, 2004)

saw it last night, little dissapointed in that he did not really push it. I would really like to have seen it on the track. It may be fast as hell, but can it handle to its nearest competitors like the enzo or carrera gt or mcf1? i am sure it can, but w/ out proof, its just specualtion. Still a good episode overall. I like the marcos that they introduced also.


----------



## jesteraver (May 12, 2005)

just watched the video this morning! omg so happy the car finally here, after years of many set backs.
:idie:
Interesting to see VW is operating at a lost by selling all these Veyron's.
I just wonder how fast can it really go without the limiter?!


----------



## Ricky Rockstar (May 25, 2003)

*Re: (jesteraver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jesteraver* »_
I just wonder how fast can it really go without the limiter?!

you probably really don't want to know. They said that it was limited to 252-255 because no one makes a tire that they can gaurantee over 260. So yeah... the car surpasses tire technology.... damn..


----------



## lud (Jul 28, 2004)

*video part 1*

Here is for those who dont know how to use torrents!!
http://www.sharkle.com/?a=video&id=21429


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: video part 1 (lud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lud* »_Here is for those who dont know how to use torrents!!
http://www.sharkle.com/?a=video&id=21429

Those of you not running Spybot that have clicked the above link probably now have the "Avenue A" cookie running on your computer. 
Here is some more info about it:
http://www3.ca.com/securityadv...60813
If you download and run Spybot, it should clean it from your system. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (dinrough)*

This car scares the crap out of me. There are no analogies that even give it relevance. It is pure madness.


----------



## boosted-bora (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (poco loco pollo)*

The car is the most rediciolous thing i have evr seen in my life


----------



## sab_gq (Nov 26, 2005)

hahaha, I just seen this car on MSN, and I was like wow get out of town. hahaha...It's a real innovation, but you gotta live in the middle of nowhere I think to really enjoy the speed on a regular basis.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (sab_gq)*

Ordered mine last night!!
--Hope the wife doesn't get mad


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (Dr. Jones)*

Two were spotted out at Denver International Wednesday morning about 12:50am. They blew the doors off a Gallardo.


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

*Re: (06DeepBlack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06DeepBlack* »_Two were spotted out at Denver International Wednesday morning about 12:50am. They blew the doors off a Gallardo.

Those don't have the swing up type of doors though... No?


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (VWinA)*

yeah, the thing's a joke.


----------



## dadrew (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

For all of those that don't do torrents. Google Video is awesome. 
http://video.google.com/videop...gatti


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (dadrew)*

amazing it is. its amazing tho that the stalks cost more than a car. and vw is losing money by selling those. they must be making up for that with dealer service and corrado parts









it really is an incredible car tho. an on board dyno and a gauge telling you how much hp ur using. just amazing


----------



## SignOfZeta (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (fastmaxxcooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastmaxxcooper* »_
it really is an incredible car tho. an on board dyno and a gauge telling you how much hp ur using. just amazing

I think that gauge is just a software estimate based on MAF, MAP, and RPM. Most modern day cars have constant estimated torque monitors. That could easily be converted to HP. Anything more accurate would rob so much power from the car as to be useless.
I don't intend to detract from the car in any way though. Its just totally amazing in every way. I think VW probably wouldn't let them put the car on the track because they want to sell it to someone. That and its quite possible that it could be beaten, even with its 1000HP.


----------



## gezuvor (Mar 13, 1999)

*Re: (dadrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dadrew* »_For all of those that don't do torrents. Google Video is awesome. 
http://video.google.com/videop...gatti

Brilliant!


----------



## fubar117 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (SignOfZeta)*

yea, seems pretty amazing, I wonder how it comps (or destroys) the enzo, zonda f, and other such cars on a track...?...


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (fubar117)*

Yeah, this car truely is amazing! I didn't even realize it was a VW until today! Holy moly this car rules.. I found this great write-up if anyone cares to read up on it. 
http://www.topgear.com/content....html
BTW, amazingly enough the main page of howstuffworks also has how the Bugatti Veyron Works on it! Drool factor to the 10th degree.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by gli87jetta at 9:47 PM 1-7-2006_


----------



## OTOmatic (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (gli87jetta)*

That car was brilliant. That race to 200mph against the mclaren, just crazy. Forget about aluminum trim, I want the platnum trim!


----------

